# The sportsman hinged spring seat...



## oquinn (Jun 24, 2019)

Can it be mounted on a schwinn frame and is it more comfy than a 3 spring saddle?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 26, 2019)

Picture?


----------



## Chiptosser (Jul 7, 2019)

Hinged seat, ??     I would like to see one, also.


----------



## MotoMagz (Jul 8, 2019)

He actually sells (pic.website)bracket that eliminates the 3 mounts ..then it mounts on a seatpost like normal. You could use rear springs if you can weld and if frame is wide enough. Yes they are comfortable with springs


----------



## Chiptosser (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi who, what website?


----------

